
A Self-Repairing Electric Scooter: Exactly What Lime and Bird Need - ryan_j_naughton
https://electrek.co/2018/12/04/superpedestrian-electric-scooter/
======
KAKAN
tl;dr:

1\. Has many sensors, will stop the circuit if the damage-level is critical.
2\. Improved BMS and other circuits help for its "low maintenance" claim 3\.
More modular, so adjustable according to local laws. 4\. Powerful motor, not
used to its limit = better efficiency

Still in development. Will come weather-tested and is rock-solid.

